# Dolby True HD vs. DTS HD Master Audio



## Magogan (9. März 2012)

Hiho,

was ist besser? Dolby True HD oder DTS Master HD Audio (als Tonspur auf Blurays z.B.)?

Und wann werden sich beim Ton endlich bessere Formate durchsetzen? Auf vielen Blurays ist leider immer noch Dolby Digital 5.1 oder DTS 5.1 drauf - zumindest beim deutschen Ton. Ich picke jetzt mal pseudo-zufällig ein paar Blurays raus, Ergebnis: 1x DTS HD Master Audio, 2x DTS 5.1, 1x Dolby Digital 5.1 ... Aus meiner nicht repräsentativen Menge von 4 Blurays habe ich also nur einmal eine deutsche Tonspur, die nicht dem DVD-Standard entspricht ...

Zwischen Dolby Digital und DTS HD Master Audio hört man einen Unterschied (hab es selber ausprobiert), aber hört man den auch zwischen DTS 5.1 und DTS HD Master Audio (das hab ich nicht getestet)?

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Zwischen Dolby Digital und DTS HD Master Audio hört man einen Unterschied (hab es selber ausprobiert), aber hört man den auch zwischen DTS 5.1 und DTS HD Master Audio (das hab ich nicht getestet)?


Sorry das ich Dich auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholen muss, aber der angeblich von Dir erhörte Unterschied in den Tonspuren wird an unterschiedlich abgemischten Tonspuren liegen. Dein Equipment ist nämlich gar nicht in der Lage den besseren Dynamikumfang von HD-Spuren wiederzugeben.


----------



## Wolfmania (9. März 2012)

DTS Master HD soll den Original abgemischten Ton unkomprimiert wiedergeben, braucht immer mehr Platz auf der BD und darum ist er manchmal nicht dabei. So hab ich das mal gelesen mein ich.


----------



## Magogan (9. März 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Sorry das ich Dich auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholen muss, aber der angeblich von Dir erhörte Unterschied in den Tonspuren wird an unterschiedlich abgemischten Tonspuren liegen. Dein Equipment ist nämlich gar nicht in der Lage den besseren Dynamikumfang von HD-Spuren wiederzugeben.


Reichen 274 Euro für ein Logitech Z906-Soundsystem etwa nicht aus? Das ist immerhin sogar THX-zertifiziert ... Wird der Ton wirklich viel besser, wenn man noch mal deutlich mehr Geld ausgibt? (Was ich tatsächlich gerne machen würde, aber meine finanziellen Mittel als Student sind nunmal begrenzt ...)

Ich habe die DVD von Herr der Ringe (Kinofassung) mit der Bluray von Herr der Ringe (Special Extended Edition) verglichen, die Explosion von Sauron am Anfang klingt auf Bluray deutlich besser als auf der DVD ... Sogar bei meinem früheren 80 Euro Soundsystem hab ich den Unterschied gehört ... Der Ton auf Bluray geht deutlich tiefer als auf der DVD, auf der er irgendwie mittendrin aufhört (immer noch bezogen auf Saurons Explosion am Anfang) 



Wolfmania schrieb:


> DTS Master HD soll den Original abgemischten Ton unkomprimiert wiedergeben, braucht immer mehr Platz auf der BD und darum ist er manchmal nicht dabei. So hab ich das mal gelesen mein ich.


Bei der Herr der Ringe Bluray hat es gepasst (2 Blurays mit jeweils ca. 2 Stunden Spieldauer pro Film)  Viele Filme gehen ca. 2 Stunden oder weniger, folglich sollte es auch bei denen raufpassen, oder? 
Dass es bei Filmen unter 120 Minuten Länge oft keine deutsche Tonspur in DTS HD Master Audio gibt, scheint also andere Ursachen zu haben ...
Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen (3D-Version) hat übrigens DTS HD MA - auch in Deutsch und Französisch - scheint also doch nicht so viel Platz zu brauchen ... (ok, 40,9 GB hat Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen 3D, wird aber wohl hauptsächlich daran liegen, dass es 3D ist ... 30,5 GB und 35,5 GB haben die Blurays 1 und 2 von Herr der Ringe: Die Gefährten (Special Extended Edition))


----------



## Wolfmania (9. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wird der Ton wirklich viel besser, wenn man noch mal deutlich mehr Geld ausgibt? (Was ich tatsächlich gerne machen würde, aber meine finanziellen Mittel als Student sind nunmal begrenzt ...)



kurz und knapp: ja


----------



## Magogan (12. April 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Sorry das ich Dich auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholen muss, aber der angeblich von Dir erhörte Unterschied in den Tonspuren wird an unterschiedlich abgemischten Tonspuren liegen. Dein Equipment ist nämlich gar nicht in der Lage den besseren Dynamikumfang von HD-Spuren wiederzugeben.


Ah, ok, jetzt weiß ich sogar, warum ... Man kann über SPDIF gar keinen HD-Sound übertragen ... Abgesehen davon, dass das Soundsystem vermutlich den HD-Sound nicht wiedergeben könnte, wenn dies doch möglich wäre ...

Und trotzdem klingt Saurons Explosion (Herr der Ringe: Die Gefährten) auf Bluray deutlicher besser als auf der DVD ... Seltsam ...Vermutlich hast du Recht und die haben das "unterschiedlich abgemischt" ...

Achja, bisher hat mir noch niemand die Frage beantwortet, was denn nun wirklich besser ist. Oder sind Dolby True HD und DTS-HD MA gleich gut?


----------



## Gonzo253 (12. April 2012)

Es sind einfach zwei Tonformate.

Ich persönliche höre keine Unterschiede raus und mein Equipment ist nicht schlecht.

Es kommt meiner Meinung nach einfach darauf an, wie die Tonspur abgemischt worden ist.

Das der Ton bei HdR auf Bluray besser ist liegt daran, dass dieser komplett überarbeitet wurde und als HD-Variante auf BD gewandert ist. Wenn sich dieser nicht besser als die DVD anhören würde, wäre das echt schade und man hätte sich die Kinoversion auf BD kaufen können.


----------

